# Breaking News Snook Season To Open On Atlantic Coast



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

The FWC just voted to open the snook season on the Atlantic Coast on September 17 until December 15. The season stays closed on the Gulf Coast through August of 2011.

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theled...nook-season-on-gulf-coast-atlantic-will-open/


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I'll bet the only reason the opened the season back up, was so they wouldn't have to refund all those snook tags.
Snook tags went from $2 to $10 and I bet it would take the Gov't $30 each to refund the tags. opcorn:


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

SnookMook I just got this off another board so if you want a refund call quick before they shut it down.

Although I am necessarily not advocating that anyone seek a refund, I listened to the audio just released from the recent FWC meeting. The adopted resolution on the snook closure included a provision that FWC accomodate (in one form or another) gulf coast anglers who want a refund for snook stamps they purchased.

It was not clear whether it would be a direct refund, credit for future years or something else b/c they were going to wait and see how many people requested one. I think the comments from staff were that if only a small number of people (e.g. 100) requested a refund, then they would just give it. If it was a lot more (apparently there are 234,000 snook stamps active right now) then they would cross that bridge when they come to it. Since this was a prominent part of the resolution I think they should have included this in their press release, although I understand why they did not do so.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Benthook--Thanks I'm going to look into this.


----------



## cwitty (May 10, 2008)

Hmmmmnnnn ?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Snook what snook.....*

You might as well open polar Bear hunting season in Fla.
Well at least where we live they are slim to none!

Unless we are going to get a mad dash of Snook from the Ocean- but the only time i have seen that was around Spring time.

I caught two this summer both were under sized (we need to keep the season closed at least for 1-2 more years) at least until we see a healthy stock re-bound.

Catching the slot size right now of 28-32 in would be an extremely rare bet.

Folks save your money on Snook stamps well unless you live south of Volusia County.


----------

